# Patching kRO/Sakray prob. (Ragnarok)



## Ramilion (Jan 21, 2006)

Hello, When I am trying to patch my kRO and Sakray,I get ome weird message from the patcher, Its says: ?????? and I can only press ok, And quit the patcher.

Can somone help me , And tell me how to solve it out? 


Thanks in advanced


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From *RO Empire Forums* 
1 Download the normal iRO client
2 Install normal iRO client
3 Execute normal iRO client and let it patch to its entirety
4 Download the Sakray patch
5 Install the Sakray patch


----------



## Ramilion (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, I did downloaded the iRO client-installed downloaded sakray-installed but both dont patch

It says:"Failed to connect to file server"

(Only on rag patcher cus on sakray its still in korean and it still says ?????...)


----------

